# How to clean Brushed Aluminum Case



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

Sup Guys.

I have a Case which it's very sensitive to fingerprints i am even afraid to touch it because everytime i do it my fingerprints are everywhere.


Any idea/suggestion/advice how to clean it?

Thanks


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2018)

Microfiber cloth and Matt Pack Pre Dip is what I use. It's a chemical concoction I use to clean cars before I respray them. No dirt can survive its cleaning power (has to get road grease off) and it evaporates very quickly.

https://www.matt-pack.co.uk/matt-pack-pre-dip-1-litre-refill-c2x24609809


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 20, 2018)

Pretty much any LCD cleaning solution will work. 
You can either get a cheap LCD/Glass/Lens cleaning liquid with a microfiber cloth, or get a can of cleaning wipes. 
I use those on a daily basis in my office. Works like a charm for anything from PCs and laptops to filthy smartphones and my even filthier work desk. 
Just plain isopropyl alcohol (not the 90% type, but that crap they sell you on the market) may leave stains. Cleaning mixture of isopropyl with acetone may eat away the paint and also leave stains.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

What about Windex?



RCoon said:


> Matt Pack Pre Dip



Unfortunately it's not available on Amazon.de


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2018)

Any citrus cleaner


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

I found this video 







 and both of the products he showed worked, safe? i dont want to ruin an almost 500€ Case


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 20, 2018)

I owned a few aluminium pc cases generally the best way to clean is isoproypyl alcohol and microfiber cloth. I am not sure about windex but I think it should fine. I clean my pc with a glass cleaner before to remove dirt and it a shine. The anodized coating is really strong. I even used baking soda it alright. I do recommend to give your pc a water wash and dish washing soap if you can, I did this with alot of pc. Cleans really well. Be sure to unscrew the switches if you could. If not leaving it to dry is fine too. Dishwashing soap and water can clean even the most filthiest pc, just clean a Lian Li I bought a few weeks back 2nd hand from a smoker, looks as good as new.

I assume you pc case is a black aluminum cases right? You can use a damp cloth to wipe the fingerprints down followed by a dry cloth.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> What about Windex?


Haven't tried it, but it might work.



Knoxx29 said:


> Unfortunately it's not available on Amazon.de


Just look for similar stuff, like this:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...uecher-100-Stueck-Spenderdose--RP_663501.html
or this:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Reinigungsspray-250ml-Pumpspray_1156747.html

There are also some small 15-20ml laptop LCD spray bottles, which should sell for less than 2 euro.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

It's Christmas time and that's mean a bad time to order things online  if i order it today it will arrive after 01.01.2019  i guess i will try Windex and in case it doesn't work i will order one of those suggested.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's Christmas time and that's mean a bad time to order things online  if i order it today it will arrive after 01.01.2019  i guess i will try Windex and in case it doesn't work i will order one of those suggested.


Then it's a perfect time to get outta the house, breathe some fresh air, and take a walk to the nearest office supply store


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 20, 2018)

Try a Silicone spray applied to a microfiber cloth.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 20, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Try a Silicone spray applied to a microfiber cloth.


That's a lubricant. You smear this all over the case, a few weeks later it's gonna look like a Yeti, or  that cat from an upcoming Pet Sematary movie.
Plus I don't know if it smells as bad as its regular oil-based variant.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> a few weeks later it's gonna look like a Yeti, or that cat from an upcoming Pet Sematary movie.



You made my day


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 20, 2018)

I use generic dishwasher soap balls  Whenever I need to clean something that's a real bitch, I throw a little bit of vinegar in a large container, one of those soapballs, and enough hot water to cover the item I'm cleaning. You let that sit for a hour or so, and it'll eat through anything .  It removes the plaque off a coffee carafe, that's been used hundreds of times ,and goes from black, to clear glass.

Many years ago, I learned when your wife asks you to scrub the bathtub, you just fill it as far as you can with hot water, throw two or three of those dishwasher soap balls in there, make sure they dissolve, stir it up a bit & add some vinegar, come back a couple hours later that thing looks like it was installed that day


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 10, 2019)

microfiber cloth + a small dip in some soapy water. its what i use on my v1000.


----------

